# MC-Stammgruppe sucht neue Mitglieder auf Perenolde



## Iddrella (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe WoW-Spieler auf dem Server Perenolde,

unsere MC-Gruppe (Allianz-Seite) braucht frisches Blut in folgenden Klassen: Magier, Paladin, Priester Druide & Krieger. Wir bewegen uns schon eine Weile im Kern und stehen kurz davor Ragnaros den Garr auszumachen. Die ersten 8 Bosse haben wir auf Farmstatus und Domo ist auch ein paarmal ängstlich zu Ragi gerannt!
Natürlich legen wir Ony auch einmal wöchentlich, um die begehrten T2 Köpfe zu bekommen :-).

Wir suchen motivierte Leute die sich auch im Addon mit uns durch die Instanzen quälen wollen.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Donnerstag von 18.00 bis 23.30 und bei Bedarf Sonntag von 17.00 bis 21.00

Vorraussetzungen:
blaue Lvl 60 Ausrüstung
Kernfragment + Onyamulett
Spaß am Spiel und Zeit
Ctra und TS

Wenn ihr Interesse habt und Spaß und keinen Stress sucht, dann schaut einfach mal bei uns vorbei:

http://mc-stamm-aof.foren-city.de


Bis bald im Kern!

Gruß.
Iddrella


----------

